# Barn fire



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 27, 2016)

This is the season for baby goats, and unfortunately barn fires as well.  

2 barn fires in less then 10 days....
60 goats dead, not sure if this was from a heatlamp or not...
http://fox59.com/2016/01/19/dozens-of-goats-dead-after-fire-at-pittsboro-barn/

These folks lost their milk barn, baby goats, dog, and more in the fire.
https://www.gofundme.com/2qkqj5s4

Please be safe all! be smart with what you are doing and try not to use heatlamps in the barn. Heat lamps KILL. To those that have to much trust and don't think it could ever happen to you, think again.


----------



## SandDherds (Jan 27, 2016)

so sad!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 27, 2016)

Poor families!!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't like to use heat lamps around goats. I'll bring them in the house first. Very sad.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 27, 2016)

Barn fires scare me.  I can't imagine the heartbreak those people are going through.  The other thing that scares me are roof collapses, with big snow loads like the east coast just got.  I have a long pole I can scrape some snow off the house, but nothing long enough to reach the barn roof.

@Goat Whisperer - thanks for the safety reminder!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 27, 2016)

Hate to see things like that
Some folks who got a buckling from me in 2014 lost him and another buck Iin a fire
The worse part was the effect on their 6 year old son
I was happy to give their son another buckling this year but the damage can't be repaired


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

Sad to hear of it. The heat lamps can be dangerous. Make sure you are aware of the position if you have one with your animals. Not sure what other think but I have mine hanging to keep the show birds well.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 27, 2016)

This makes me so nervous because heat lamps are the only things keeping our chickens alive this time of year  We have already lost 5 to the cold.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 27, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> This makes me so nervous because heat lamps are the only things keeping our chickens alive this time of year  We have already lost 5 to the cold.


Agreed, sorry for your losses. Heat lamps are all that I can use for my little ones.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 28, 2016)

I understand the use of having heat lamps. We still have to use them occasionally  The nice thing with bottle feeding goat kids is that they fit in  a pack n play nicely!  

We will be ordering these. It doesn't eliminate the threat of having a fire, but it is still safer then the traditional lamps.
For more info, click this LINK







When we start the poultry breeding will be looking in the Sweeter Heater. sweeterheater.com 

The Binsea EcoGlow would be good for people who only hatch a small number of birds a year (they come in different sizes)




Info HERE

I would like to get a Sweeter Heater, this would be better for those that have a larger number of animals to brood.








Info HERE
This also comes in different sizes.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 29, 2016)

I have the brinsea eco glow and LOVE it. Unfortunately they outgrow it before I am ready for them to go heat less but it works great for a small number of birds.  I also just purchased that Premier1 light, very well made and makes me feel much better about a heat lamp but the sweeter heater would be my first choice for goats.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 29, 2016)

I had every intention to use a portable LP heater that mounts directly to the top of the tank to help keep the rabbits warm in my shed a couplafew weeks ago when it dropped to zero degs. Some thoughtful and wise folks on BYH advised against it, and I have not used it in there. Aside from the risk of fire, the popular thought was that the rabbits would not grow cold hearty. If the heat failed, they would freeze for not being use to the cold. It is exactly for advice and camaraderie like this that I have joined. Of course, my rabbits have fur coats and goats or birds do not, so some safe source is surely a benefit. It is good to be exposed to all the ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 1, 2016)

That's so sad! 

We also had been using the traditional heat lamps for our chicks, but recently we got that same kind of heat lamp you mentioned (the Prima), and so we will be using that for our next batch of chicks/poults (we will be getting a couple of poults in March). However, in late spring/summer I don't have to use any kind of heat lamp for my chicks (they get too hot!), and only then can I sleep well at night.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 1, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> However, in late spring/summer I don't have to use any kind of heat lamp for my chicks (they get too hot!), and only then can I sleep well at night.


That doesn't give much of the year to sleep at ease. Surely there is a safe solution somewhere...


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 1, 2016)

thanks for the reminder goat whisperer.  heat lamps just scare me to death.  i'm like glenmar,  i'll bring them into the house first.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 2, 2016)

goatgurl said:


> thanks for the reminder goat whisperer.  heat lamps just scare me to death.  i'm like glenmar,  i'll bring them into the house first.


Glad to hear that! I mean, they make Pack N Plays for _KIDS_


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 2, 2016)

Pastor Dave said:


> That doesn't give much of the year to sleep at ease. Surely there is a safe solution somewhere...[/QUOTE




The safer solution with chickens are broody hens! I love it when my hens go broody - and hatch adorable little chicks.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 28, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Please be safe all! be smart with what you are doing and try not to use heatlamps in the barn. Heat lamps KILL. To those that have to much trust and don't think it could ever happen to you, think again.


I know this thread is old but bringing this up again could save lives. We have always used standard heat lamps, they were cheap and easy to get. They worked too and we always secured them, so they could never be knocked over. Its been around four years and we have been fine. But with anything like this all it takes is one wrong move and you could lose everything. Yesterday my father and brother were about to leave the barn, but my dad had a feeling he should do one last check. He immediately smelt burning, and when he went to check the stall with the sow and her babies he saw that the sow had knocked the lamp into the wall. The solid oak wall was bright red with embers. I thank god that someone, maybe a guardian angel, told my dad to go back in the barn. They immediately unplugged the lamp and started to put out the embers. Knowing that we could have lost everything? It was very eye opening. The thought of it just hurts to think about. And sharing this makes me feel like we were idiots for ever thinking these lamps could be safe. 

To anyone who is still using these lamps please know they are not safe. We may have caught it but I know there are many who were too late and I would never want anyone in on BYH family to go through this.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2019)

@luvmypets this is a VERY good post. I am so glad that your Dad got "that feeling" and he acted on it. You are right, it could have been terrible. I am very glad that everything is ok.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 28, 2019)

Baymule said:


> @luvmypets this is a VERY good post. I am so glad that your Dad got "that feeling" and he acted on it. You are right, it could have been terrible. I am very glad that everything is ok.


Me too, the thought of what could have happened makes me feel like I’m about to cry.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 3, 2019)

luvmypets said:


> I know this thread is old but bringing this up again could save lives. We have always used standard heat lamps, they were cheap and easy to get. They worked too and we always secured them, so they could never be knocked over. Its been around four years and we have been fine. But with anything like this all it takes is one wrong move and you could lose everything. Yesterday my father and brother were about to leave the barn, but my dad had a feeling he should do one last check. He immediately smelt burning, and when he went to check the stall with the sow and her babies he saw that the sow had knocked the lamp into the wall. The solid oak wall was bright red with embers. I thank god that someone, maybe a guardian angel, told my dad to go back in the barn. They immediately unplugged the lamp and started to put out the embers. Knowing that we could have lost everything? It was very eye opening. The thought of it just hurts to think about. And sharing this makes me feel like we were idiots for ever thinking these lamps could be safe.
> 
> To anyone who is still using these lamps please know they are not safe. We may have caught it but I know there are many who were too late and I would never want anyone in on BYH family to go through this.



Someone was watching after your family.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 4, 2019)

Ferguson K said:


> Someone was watching after your family.


I agree. Me and my dad have had many experiences like this.


----------



## goatgurl (Mar 5, 2019)

guardian angels sure come in handy, don't they.  so glad your dad listened to his gut and went back into the barn.  stay safe kiddo


----------

